# Apache 2.4: ${SVN_REPOS_LOC} is defined in what file?

## turtles

Hi all apache2 is throwing a fit when I start it

 *Quote:*   

> Config variable ${SVN_REPOS_LOC} is not defined

 

I am not able to find where I define this :

 ${SVN_REPOS_LOC} is defined in what file? 

I tried in /etc/conf.d/apache2

and /etc/apache2/modules.d/47_mod_dav_svn.conf

```
SVN_REPOS_LOC=/var/svn
```

I read http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Subversion/Install

is this a bug?

UPDATE I greped the entire system and only found it in:

The ebuilds and /etc/apache2/modules.d/47_mod_dav_svn.conf

So it must be a special gentoo setting.

----------

## sajo_raftman

Hi, I had the same problem. The cause is that one of the conf files in /etc/apache2/modules.d/ had 

```
<IfDefine SVN_AUTHZ>

LoadModule authz_svn_module modules/mod_authz_svn.so

</IfDefine>

```

In my case this was needed to pass svn trough https.

It was resolved adding -D SVN_AUTHZ to APACHE2_OPTS in /etc/conf.d/apache2  file.

----------

## ycUygB1

You could also just delete the conf file.

----------

## Nihiliste

Unless you want a web graphical interface to a subversion repository, the real fix is to emerge dev-vcs/subversion without apache2 USE flag.

----------

